# Good source for Schwinn headbadge screws and correct tap for the holes?



## norcal (Feb 2, 2012)

I need some screw for various Schwinns, and I might as well retap the holes. Is there a good guy to buy them from?

Thanks


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't know about the tap but Memory Lane has the screws.


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 2, 2012)

Memory Lane is a good source.
Gary Wold gwlw7272 on ebay is another.

No tap is necessary as correct screws are self tapping.


----------



## highship (Feb 3, 2012)

I hear a lot of people sat they use the screws out of an old cassett tape.


----------



## kiko (Feb 9, 2012)

highship said:


> I hear a lot of people sat they use the screws out of an old cassett tape.




That's a good one


----------

